# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Meal Plan for First Cycle

## GoHardorGoHomeLV

I recently made a thread about the gear I plan on using for my first cycle and PCT. You can check it out below. Feel free to give any suggestions:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...T#.UEkPN5aaKSo

Here is 1 of 2 meal plans I plan on using with this cycle. Calorie consumption will be around 3500 a day. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks.

*Meal 1*

Vanilla Cream Oatmeal

1 Cup of Oatmeal
1 Cup of Skim Milk
1 Scoop of Vailla Protein
1/2 teaspoon of Stevia
Pinch of Cinnamon

Nutrional Facts

Calories: 531
Protein: 45g
Carbs: 73g
Fat: 6g


*Meal 2*

1 High Protein Granola Bar
1 TBSP Natural Peanut Butter

Nutrional Facts

Calories: 433
Protein: 43g
Carbs: 45g
Fat: 9g


*Meal 3*

Southern Fried Chicken

*Makes 4 Servings*

4 Cooked Chicken Breasts
2 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup All Bran Cereal (Crushed)
1/2 Cup Whole Wheat Bread Crumbs
1 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1 Teaspoon Onion Powder
Salt and Pepper

Nutrional Facts (Per Serving)

Calories: 254
Protein: 44g
Carbs: 15g
Fat: 2g


*Meal 4*

Cinnamon Toasted Almonds

*Makes 8 Servings*

2 Egg Whites
6 Teaspoons Vanilla Extract
4 Cups of Almonds
1 TBSP of Stevia
1 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon


Nutrional Facts (Per Serving - 1/2 Cup)

Calories: 436
Protein: 15g
Carbs: 13g
Fat: 36g


*Meal 5*

Roasted Curry Chicken Squash Salad

*Makes 2 Servings*

12oz Chicken Breast, cooked and Diced
1 Acorn Squash
1 Red Pepper, Chopped
1 TBSP Curry Powder
1 TBSP Olive Oil
Salt and Pepper
1 Onion, Chopped
1 Cup of Skim Milk
1/4 Cup Raisins
2 Handful of Baby Spinach
1/4 Cup Fresh Cilantro, Chopped


Nutrional Facts (Per Serving)

Calories: 539
Protein: 42g
Carbs: 68g
Fat: 11g


*Meal 6*

Protein Shake

2 Scoops of Vanilla Whey Protein
1/2 Cups of Frozen Berries Mix
4 TBSP of Fat Free Yogurt
200ml of Alkaline Water
1 Pack of Stevia


Nutrional Facts (Per Serving)

Calories: 380
Protein: 54g
Carbs: 51g
Fat: 0g

----------


## --->>405<<---

gohard welcome.

what r ur stats?

whats the total macros of the diet above?

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

My stats are:

Age: 33
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 186
BF: 18%

Not to sure about the total macros. I'll have to look into that.

----------


## JWP806

Looks good bro. You are way more creative with your food options than I am. I eat eggs, chicken, lean ground beef everyday and I just use simple spices. I hate cooking.

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Thanks. That's just one of my meal plans. I see your in Vegas too. Keep cool!

----------


## JWP806

Yeah man, it's fvcking hot out here. We moved out here about a month and half ago from Texas.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> My stats are:
> 
> Age: 33
> Height: 6'1"
> Weight: 186
> *BF: 18%*
> 
> Not to sure about the total macros. I'll have to look into that.


just curious why ur gonna: 
1. bulk at 18%bf
2. cycle at 18%bf

also can u total the macros for the diet?

at 186lbs 18%bf u have 152lbs LBM.. 

rough starting maintenance is (LBM x 15)--->>2287cals which puts ur surplus at over 1000cals per day

i have 180lbs LBM (28lbs more than u) and have bulked at 3200cals..

----------


## thedeerhunter

Is it really a big deal if you can't eat all that in a day. Sounds like a lot

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Is it really a big deal if you can't eat all that in a day. Sounds like a lot


depends what ur trying to do and what u consider to be a big deal..  :Smilie:

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

> just curious why ur gonna: 
> 1. bulk at 18%bf
> 2. cycle at 18%bf
> 
> also can u total the macros for the diet?
> 
> at 186lbs 18%bf u have 152lbs LBM.. 
> 
> rough starting maintenance is (LBM x 15)--->>2287cals which puts ur surplus at over 1000cals per day
> ...


When I got my BF tested at the gym I was full off of 20 ounces of green tea and cashews. I mentioned that to the trainer and he said to take off 2%, so really I'm around 16% BF. But, I'm thinking about retesting on an empty stomach to get a better reading.

Here is the total macros for the diet:

Protein: 243
Carbs: 265
Fat: 64

----------


## gearbox

We need the calories or I gotta do math lol

----------


## gearbox

Op- about your first cycle 
You start pct 2 weeks after last pin not 3 weeks

----------


## --->>405<<---

> When I got my BF tested at the gym I was full off of 20 ounces of green tea and cashews. *I mentioned that to the trainer and he said to take off 2%,* so really I'm around 16% BF. But, I'm thinking about retesting on an empty stomach to get a better reading.
> 
> Here is the total macros for the diet:
> 
> *Protein: 243
> Carbs: 265
> Fat: 64*


1. seems inaccurate IMO at best. take 2% off.. LOL..

2. ur macros total 2608cals but above u say cals consumed will be 3500???

3. u never answered my question about why u wanna bulk at 18%bf and/or cycle at 18%bf?? why not cut down to a lean bf first???

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

^^^^ So, I just had my BF retested somewhere else and they did a 3 point test. This time I went in on an empty stomach and as it stands I am at 18%. I will need to come up with a new meal plan and get my BF down before I start my cycle. 

What do you suggest I bring it down to and what type of meal plan do you suggest?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^^^ So, I just had my BF retested somewhere else and they did a 3 point test. This time I went in on an empty stomach and as it stands I am at 18%. I will need to come up with a new meal plan and get my BF down before I start my cycle. 
> 
> What do you suggest I bring it down to and what type of meal plan do you suggest?


good deal getting it tested somewhere else. next time i suggest u do a 9site test instead of a 3site..

IMO u should bring ur bf% down to at least 12%, but better IMO 10%..

at 186lbs 18%bf u have 152.52lbs LBM

rough maintenance: LBM X 15 = (152.52 x 15 = 2287cals)

BMR = 1864cals

IMO u should start at 2000cals 

i prefer low carb 60/20/20 split.. keeping carbs at or below 20% total cals will optimize ur ability to mobilize and thus burn fat.

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

^^^ Thanks 405. I appreciate your help. I will come up with another meal plan and post it here soon.

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

I've decided to start the Insanity program to help bring my body fat down. I will be following their meal plan and consuming about 2100 calories per day. My target BF % is 12. I'm currently on day 2 of this 2 month program. Once my target BF % is reached I will then start my first cycle.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good luck dude! 

Personally i wouldnt wanna have to torture myself like that everyday when i could just do moderate easy cardio, lift, and diet properly. 

What is the macro split they have u on? 

Did u try the diet i suggested?

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

The macro split they have me on is 40% protein, 40% carb, and 20% fat. I tried searching online for meal plans with the macro split you suggested and couldn't really find anything. Which is one of the reasons why I decided to start this program instead.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> The macro split they have me on is 40% protein, 40% carb, and 20% fat. *I tried searching online for meal plans with the macro split you suggested and couldn't really find anything*. Which is one of the reasons why I decided to start this program instead.


1. IMO 40/40/20 is inferior for cutting bodyfat once u get to a certain level of leanness especially. it does work for some and not for others (me specifically). the only down side to 60/20/20 is some people have a hard time adjusting to low carbs (not me). this is the diet i recommend and have yet to see someone who does not do well dropping bf% on it.

2. why would u look online for a sample diet? why not build ur own? i dont understand that?? 

3. IMO "Insanity" is not the proper model to follow for a guy who wants to achieve a bodybuilding type physique. IMO u should learn how to do it the way bodybuilders do it. lift, cardio, diet. insanity is more cardio oriented similar to P90x. 

4. IMO u should put more effort into building a proper diet. it seems looking for one online would be due to one of 2 reasons: 1) ur too lazy to do the work needed to build ur own. 2) u dont have proper understanding of diet to be able to successfully build ur own.

IMO neither one of them are legitimate... ???

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Right now I have 4 goals I'm looking to accomplish. 

1. Burn fat 
2. Improve my poor cardio 
3. Learn to commit to a strict diet
4. Get my girl off her ass and follow along.

Considering these 4 goals, Insanity is the perfect program. The last time I did any type of cardio workout that really pushed me like this program does is back when I played sports in high school. That's well over 10 years ago. I'm looking forward to this challenge and through commitment, discipline, and hard work I strongly believe my goals will be met.

Once these goals are met then I will work on starting my first cycle and adding on muscle. Will it be to achieve a bodybuilding type physique? I guess that depends on what you define as that. If it's someone like the guy pictured in my avatar or even someone half his size than no. But, if it's someone just looking to thickin' up some and add 10-20 pounds of muscle than that would be me.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good luck with ur girl man! ive tried with my wife too but she just doesnt have the level of commitment i do. 

u did not address questions 2 and 4 from above regarding ur diet. i suggest u get the knowledge necessary about diet now so u dont have to look online for a sample diet. u should not need to go anywhere else but to urself when it comes to designing a diet. naturally its good to get it reviewed for potential error but u want to have the fundamental knowledge down.

without a good diet u will be doing all that work for nothing as far as fat burning is concerned. IMO i would strongly consider having carbs lower than 40% total cals because one of ur primary goals is fat burning..

40/40/20 is more of a maintenance/bulking split IMO. some people have success burning fat with it and some do not. IMO everyone will have success at 60/20/20 as long as they can handle low carb.

let me know what u decide.

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Diddo on the commitment level as far as my girl is concerened. lol

To answer your questions, I do have a lot to learn when it comes to putting together a proper diet to help achieve a specific goal. Maybe you can give some tips or point me in the right direction in regards to the 60/20/20 diet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Diddo on the commitment level as far as my girl is concerened. lol
> 
> To answer your questions, I do have a lot to learn when it comes to putting together a proper diet to help achieve a specific goal. *Maybe you can give some tips or point me in the right direction in regards to the 60/20/20 diet?*


at 186lbs 18%bf u have 152lbs LBM.. 

rough starting maintenance is (LBM x 15)--->>2287cals 

for cutting id prob start at 1900cals

1900cals
60/20/20
285g pro
95g carbs
42g fat

*CARBS:* keep starchy complex carbs for pre w/o and pwo only have green veg in at least 2 other meals. (i wouldnt worry too much about the green veggie carb macro).

*PROTEIN:* obviously lean meat, egg whites, chikn, fish etc..

*FATS:* u prob wont have to supplement fats. if so use almonds, avocado, natty PB, etc.. 

*CARDIO:* 5-6days per week, am fasted or pwo, 45mins, moderate intensity (130-140 HR)

id post a diet hitting these macros for review  :Smilie: 

hope this helps..

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Disregard..

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

*UPDATED: 11/9/12*


*MEAL 1* 


1 cup of Oatmeal
1/2 Scoop of Protein
1/2 Frozen Berries
1 tbsp Chopped Walnuts
1/4 Organic Milk
1 tsp of Flax Oil

Totals:

Calories: 443
Carbs: 66
Protein: 22
Fat: 10


*MEAL 2*

PB&J Sandwich
2 slices Natures Own Wheat Bread
Peanut butter
Fruit Preserves
1/2 cup cottage cheese

Totals:

Calories: 410
Carbs: 42 
Protein: 29
Fat: 19


*MEAL 3*

6 oz Ahi Tuna Steaks
2 cups Spinach
3/4 brown rice

Totals:

Calories: 350
Carbs: 35
Protein: 43
Fat: 3


*MEAL 4*

Power Crunch Nutrition Bar
1/2 cup of Cottage Cheese

Totals:

Calories: 285
Carbs: 13 
Protein: 28 
Fat: 13


*MEAL 5*

4 oz Chicken Breast
1 cup Broccoli
3/4 Brown Rice

Totals:

Calories: 327
Carbs: 42
Protein: 33
Fat: 4


*MEAL 6*

IsoPure Protein Shake

Totals:

Calories: 210
Carbs: 0
Protein: 50
Fat: 10


-----------

GRAND TOTALS:

Calories: 2025
Carbs: 198
Protein: 205
Fat: 59

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Just thought I'd post an update. I'm currently on week 7 of the Insanity workout and I have lost a total of 10 pounds so far. I'm not sure how much my BF has gone down, but I plan on getting that checked tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it down to my target of 10% so that I can start my first cycle. I've also been using a different diet then what I have posted above.

----------


## digsy1983

> Just thought I'd post an update. I'm currently on week 7 of the Insanity workout and I have lost a total of 10 pounds so far. I'm not sure how much my BF has gone down, but I plan on getting that checked tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it down to my target of 10% so that I can start my first cycle. I've also been using a different diet then what I have posted above.


Can you post up the diet that you've been using? (sorry for asking you to do extra work, but I'm intrigued to know. :-) ) 

Just to give you a heads up on 405's advice, it worked great great for me! I hit a weightloss plateau for 2 1/2 month and I asked for help and 405 gave me the same advice he gave to you, and I've not looked back! I've gained some good LBM and dropped a load of bodyfat.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Op- about your first cycle 
> You start pct 2 weeks after last pin not 3 weeks


I would also rec this.

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

> Can you post up the diet that you've been using? (sorry for asking you to do extra work, but I'm intrigued to know. :-) ) 
> 
> Just to give you a heads up on 405's advice, it worked great great for me! I hit a weightloss plateau for 2 1/2 month and I asked for help and 405 gave me the same advice he gave to you, and I've not looked back! I've gained some good LBM and dropped a load of bodyfat.


I edited my post above with the diet plan I have been using. I thought about using the 60/20/20 diet, but this Insanity workout is high intensity and I figured my body would easily burn up the little carbs/fuel I would be giving it, so I decided to go with a 40/40/20 diet.

----------


## digsy1983

Oh right, sorry I missed that. 

Good improvement I'm your pics by the way!

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

^^ Thanks!

----------

